
An Actual Mathematical Explanation of Silicon Valley's Epic Dick Joke - notionsandnotes
http://gizmodo.com/an-actual-mathematical-explanation-of-silicon-valleys-e-1589569331
======
notionsandnotes
A pdf version of the paper in Archive.org :
[https://ia802501.us.archive.org/7/items/pdfy-
tG1MuMpwvrML6QD...](https://ia802501.us.archive.org/7/items/pdfy-
tG1MuMpwvrML6QD0/228831637-Optimal-Tip-to-Tip-Efficiency.pdf)

Author is Vinith Misra:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinith_Misra](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinith_Misra)
Homepage: [https://vinmisra.github.io/](https://vinmisra.github.io/)

